# RS225 or Seas L22RNX/P



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

Trying to settle on the drivers so I can move on. Will be a WMTMW 3 way design. I'm going to use the Zaph ZA and use his waveguide seas tweet mod. I can't get too large I only have 28L for each W. I modeled it and it looks to funky in ported so I'm thinking 18L sealed. Zaph recomends porting his ZA's would it be weird to have sealed and ported alignments in the same speaker?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

don't port the mids, you're just wasting cabinet space doing so. What's the point if you're not using them for bass frequencies? What is your planned XO point? RS225 is nice driver for the money, provided you use them in intended range.


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

~250HZ How many octaves do you have to worry about before and after crossover


----------

